# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil doorgeslikt

## Annabella

Hee
ik ben al een tijdje aan de pil, omdat ik een vriend heb. Laatst heb ik de pil door geslikt ( dus de volgende strip achter de vorige aan) maar na 2 weken kreeg ik last van bloedverlies. dit is nu ook al twee weken bezig. is dit een doorbraak bloeding of kan het wat anders zijn?

----------


## katje45

Hoi Annabella,

Niet iedereen heeft evenveel geluk dat die de pil door kan slikken zonder bloedverlies te krijgen. Of de bloeding weggaat als je hem verder doorslikt weet ik niet. Weet wel dat ik het vroeger niet kom omdat ik er dan ziek van werd en last had van bloedverlies.
Weet niet of je een 3 fase pil slikt, want dan kan het niet. Dan moet je een andere pil slikken.
Sterkte!

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het idd eens met Katje,
Niet iedereen kan hiertegen, zelf ben ik wel een fanatieke pildoorslikker, maar dit mocht ik van mn huisarts (na overleg :Wink: ) Omdat ik heel erg ziek werdt wanneer ik iedere maand ongesteld zou worden. 

Maar het komt idd voor dat sommige mensen niet tegen het doorslikken van de pil kunnen, en dan kun je idd last van doorbraakbloedingen krijgen. Dus denk ook wel dat jij last hebt gehad van een doorbraakbloeding.

Heb je verder nog geëxperimenteerd met het doorslikken van de pil? Of ben je gewoon weer trouw iedere maand gestopt?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

